# Low Compression Cylinder 3?



## TomCinder (Mar 6, 2020)

Hi everyone,
My neighbor recommended I come here. I'm a total auto-noob so please forgive my ignorance.

I've got a 2002 Mini Cooper with 120k miles. Recently my check engine light came on and the car began idling rough at stop lights, occasionally dying on me. I can start it back up immediately but I'm worried about the safety issue if it dies when I'm pulling out into traffic.

I took it to a local Pep Boys and I've just about wrote them off at this point as incompetent. Long story short they say I'm looking at minimum $1700 in repairs but I'm finding it difficult to understand what exactly they intend to do. The place is so swamped that every conversation I have with them is interrupted three or four times. I finally walked out determined to find a different option.

From what I _was_ able to gather though: the compression is low on the third cylinder (third one left to right when looking at the engine from the front). Are there typical causes for this? Are any of the causes too much for me to repair on my own if my neighbor helps me?

I found out today that the KBB value is apparently $500 - $800, which saddened me because I love this car so much and I think it's more attractive than most cars on the road. It's also been with me through some crazy life changes and I'd hate to let it go if I don't have to yet.


----------

